# Apple plant iWatch



## fragenbold (11. Februar 2013)

Wie die FAZ in Berufung auf amerikanische Medien berichtet, plant Apple eine iWatch.
Demnach soll der iPad und iPhone Hersteller bereits verschiedenen Designs testen
und schon Besprechungen mit seinem Produktionspartner Foxconn gehalten haben. 

Die New York Times soll erfahren haben, dass momentane Designentwürfe eine gebogene Glasoberfläche aufweisen.
Außerdem soll die iWatch mit iOS laufen. Weitere Details sind momentan nicht bekannt.

Apple ist nicht der erste, der einen Schritt in diese Richtung wagt.
Bereit große Unterhaltungselektronikmarken und Projekte wie Sony und das italienesche „I’m Watch“ bieten ähnliche Produkte an.
So trägt der CEO von Apple "Tim Cooks" beispielsweise eine Tracking Uhr von Nike.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Eigene Meinung:*
Ein interessantes Produkt. Auch wenn es auf den ersten Bilck so sinnvoll wie ein iPott scheint, hege ich die Hoffnung,
dass es ähnliche Erwartungen wie Google Glasses wecken kann.
Andererseits könnte es sich um eines von vielen Apple Experimenten sein, die bestenfalls irgendwann erscheinen und
über die man mit mehr Gerüchten als Fakten aufwarten kann. Ein Beispiel ist der iTV.

@ellen
http://www.faz.net/aktuell/wirtscha...experimentiert-mit-computer-uhr-12058723.html
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/...-to-be-developing-a-curved-glass-smart-watch/

PS: Der Duke musste dran glauben 

Gruß fragenbold


----------



## Caduzzz (11. Februar 2013)

"Schuster bleib bei deinen Leisten"..war das erste nachdem ich den Titel der News kapiert habe (watch, wie wat watch? wat'den angucken? iWatch = iBig Brother, hääh?)

aber unabhängig von Fanboydebatten etc. kommt es wohl drauf an wie die Qualität ist, für Armbanduhren (mechanisch, digital, etc.) gibt's ne große Konkurrenz, mal gucken, mir ist es schnuppe

@fragenbold > neuen Avatar find ich besser


----------



## Wortakrobat (11. Februar 2013)

Nettes Produkt, wenn es wirklich kommt, dann mal schauen ob es das typische Apple Niveau halten kann...


----------



## Thallassa (11. Februar 2013)

Wenn's das typische Apple-Niveau hält, dann wird's irgend eine seltsame minimalistische Digitaluhr in weiß. Ein Plastikarmband würde ich denen auch noch zutrauen.
Ich bin an sich gespannt, was dabei rauskommt, allein aus Interesse wie bei Apple ne Uhr ausschaut, aber ich werd' mir so ein Ding sicherlich nicht ans Handgelenk schnallen. Da bleib ich lieber bei Nomos und Konsorten.


----------



## Redbull0329 (11. Februar 2013)

Pff, ich bleib bei meinem Chronographen


----------



## Sunjy (11. Februar 2013)

wieder was von Apple was mir garantiert nicht ins Haus kommt^^


----------



## blackout24 (11. Februar 2013)

Ich bleib bei meiner Rolex.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Februar 2013)

Eine Zwiebel von Apple, nein Danke da binde ich mir lieber den Big Ben um den Bauch. Ich kaufe nur Automatic Uhren und kein Spielzeug mit Batterieantrieb. Wann kommt I Koch oder I Brat?


----------



## blackout24 (11. Februar 2013)

Vorallem welcher Mensch guckt noch auf seine Uhr um zu sehen, wie spät es ist? Ich mach mir meine nur um aus Gewohnheit.
Könnte genau so gut ohne leben.


----------



## ViP94 (11. Februar 2013)

Naja, für Apple wird es langsam immer dünner.
Na klar, die Geräte verkaufen sich immer noch recht gut, aber nicht so gut wie erwartet.
Aber wann ist denn Apple das letzte mal mit einer wirklich neuen guten Innovation rausgekommen.
Apple verwaltet im Moment das Erbe, das Steve Jobs der Firma hinterlassen hat. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Aber schön langsam weichen sie eben davon ab und ob das der Firma so gut tut, möchte ich bezweifeln.
Steve Jobs würde sich im Grabe umdrehen, wenn er vom iPad mini hören würde.


----------



## fragenbold (11. Februar 2013)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Vorallem welcher Mensch guckt noch auf seine Uhr um zu sehen, wie spät es ist? Ich mach mir meine nur um aus Gewohnheit.
> Könnte genau so gut ohne leben.


 
Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass man im Unterricht häufiger auf die Uhr schaut 

Gruß fragenbold


----------



## Gast20140625 (11. Februar 2013)

Sicher gibt es schon solche Smart Uhren (Nenn ich jetzt einfach mal so), vor dem iPod gab es aber auch schon MP3 Player, vor dem iPad gab es schon andere Tablet PCs und vor dem iPhone gab es auch schon Spartphones. Apple hat diese Geräteklassen revolutioniert, mit ihrer (angeblich geplanten) Uhr könnten sie das auch schaffen. 
Wie auch immer, ich lass mich überraschen, wenn mich das da überzeugt, Kauf ich's, wenn nicht ist mir das auch egal.


EDIT:


blackout24 schrieb:


> Vorallem welcher Mensch guckt noch auf seine Uhr um zu sehen, wie spät es ist? Ich mach mir meine nur um aus Gewohnheit.
> Könnte genau so gut ohne leben.


Hier, ich!
Ich gucke häufig auf meine Armbanduhr. Vor allem während des Unterrichts. 
Wenn man immer eine Uhr trägt, gewöhnt man sich da relativ schnell dran, wie oft man auf die Uhr guckt, merkt man dann erst, wenn man keine mehr an hat.
Jedes mal das Handy rausholen, freut den Lehrer nicht so und ist auch in der Freizeit viel nerviger, als schnell aufs Handgelenk zu gucken.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Februar 2013)

Nö eine Uhr ist mir schon sehr wichtig, ich nutze wenigstens 3. Eine für die Arbeit, die andere für den gewöhnlichen Alltag und das Edelteil wenn mir danach ist. Dafür lasse ich gerne ich gerne das Handy auf dem Tisch versauern


----------



## XT1024 (11. Februar 2013)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Wenn's das typische Apple-Niveau hält, dann  wird's irgend eine seltsame minimalistische Digitaluhr in weiß. Ein  Plastikarmband würde ich denen auch noch zutrauen.


 Und dazu ein kratzerresistentes Gehäuse aus Alu?



blackout24 schrieb:


> Vorallem welcher Mensch guckt noch auf seine Uhr um zu sehen, wie spät es ist?


 Auf wessen Uhr soll ich denn sonst die Zeit ablesen? 



john201050 schrieb:


> Jedes mal das Handy rausholen, freut den Lehrer nicht so und ist auch in der Freizeit viel nerviger, als schnell aufs Handgelenk zu gucken.


 Das ist schon zuweilen etwas affig oder kommt mir das nur so vor? In der Tasche wühlen, case öffnen, Knopf drücken, case schließen, wieder in die Tasche stopfen.  (optional auch ohne case)
Besonders unpraktisch ist das in einem Bereich, in dem Telefone usw. verboten sind. Da lobe ich mir doch die 110 € Automatik 

Ohne Uhr gehe ich nicht aus dem Haus. Und im Haus auch nicht. Das ist schon ein fieses Gefühl, wenn die Uhr mal fehlt.


----------



## Z3rno (11. Februar 2013)

Ne, sowas finde ich irgendwie doof, das wird sun smart Schrott und dsowas brauch niemand, trage momentan keine Uhr, weil ich einfacllh keine mehr habe die mir gefällt, aber eine Uhr ist für mich etwas edles elegantes, Apple macht sicherlich eine edle Uhr, aber ich denke die Eleganz einer Rolex oder ähnlichem schaffen die nicht.

Kurzum Apple hat keinen Stil mehr und das ist schon hart für ein Unternehmen, das von einem Mann gegründet wurde, der Künstler war und für denn Aussehen fast alles war und der große Unternehmen wie Microsoft als komplett stillos bezeichnet hat...


----------



## kühlprofi (11. Februar 2013)

Jetzt müssen die armen Eltern den Kids nicht nur ein iPad und ein iPhone schenken, damit sie cool sind, sondern bald auch noch eine iWatch . Ne mal im ernst, eine Handyuhr ist gar nicht mal so verkehrt und davon gibt es ja schon länger etliche auf dem Markt (watch phone Burg 7 Test SMS schreiben - YouTube) . Doch bisher hat sich noch keine so richtig durchgesetzt. Evtl. schafft es ja Apple einen neuen Trend zu setzten (wie schon öfters). Mir wäre die Bedienung einer solchen Uhr viel zu fummelig. Bin schon gespannt wie lange es dauert, bis sich Apple die "Armbanduhr mit Display" und das iUhrenarmband patentieren lässt. 

Auf Flickr wurde bereits der erste Prototyp geleakt:
http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7163/6587054857_d86e35b5ff_z.jpg


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Februar 2013)

Warum haben die das Ding nicht gleich i Clock getauft oder Ei Uhr?


----------



## Malkav85 (11. Februar 2013)

Ich trage seit vielen Jahren schon keine Uhr, weil jedes Handy/Smartphone eine Uhr hat. Für was braucht man eine iWatch?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Februar 2013)

Ein Handy mit schleppen ist nicht meine Welt und das Geklingel würde mich nerven ( ich bin einfach mal nur froh von nix und niemanden genervt zu werden ), aber ohne Uhr fühle ich nich irgendwie nackig .


----------



## blackout24 (11. Februar 2013)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Auf wessen Uhr soll ich denn sonst die Zeit ablesen?
> 
> 
> Das ist schon zuweilen etwas affig oder kommt mir das nur so vor? In der Tasche wühlen, case öffnen, Knopf drücken, case schließen, wieder in die Tasche stopfen.


 
Kommt mal an die Uni.  Dann merkt ihr was ich meine.


----------



## Blizzard0815 (11. Februar 2013)

Gibts nix einfacheres als kurz auf die Armbanduhr zu schauen, um zu wissen wie viel Uhr 
es ist und grade in Klausuren geht nix über ne eigene Uhr.

Apple soll einfach dahin verschwinden, wo es hingehört und zwar in die Versenkung
aber daran arbeiten sie grade sehr stark.


----------



## Anoras (11. Februar 2013)

Gut, zugegeben ich Trag meine tägliche Dosis Apfel in Form vom iPhone 4 mit mir, aber das wird mir zu Strange. Den Apfelanhängern kann's gefallen, ich bleib @work bei meiner guten Swatch irony und @normal meine icewatch ^^


----------



## poiu (11. Februar 2013)

Apple plant iWatch _you_


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. Februar 2013)

Eine Handyuhr gabs vor Jahren schon mal von so einem komischen asiatischen Hersteller. 

Wenn es gut umgesetzt wird, wäre es schon interessant, also mal abwarten.


----------



## sh4sta (11. Februar 2013)

Ich seh schon die "Armband Patent Klagen Lawine los rollen"


----------



## System_Crasher (11. Februar 2013)

Ich bleibe bei meiner G-Shock.

Da weiss ich, was ich habe. 
Sie geht nicht kaputt, wenn sie vom Tisch fällt oder zum Putzen in den Geschirrspüller stecke


----------



## bofferbrauer (11. Februar 2013)

Frage die sich aufdrängt: wird das eine "iWatch"... oder eine "I watch (you!)" 

und als Entry Modell eine iSwatch 



Nailgun schrieb:


> Eine Handyuhr gabs vor Jahren schon mal von so einem komischen asiatischen Hersteller.
> 
> Wenn es gut umgesetzt wird, wäre es schon interessant, also mal abwarten.


 
Nicht nur dort. Pebble ist eine Handyuhr, und das bisher erfolgreichste Kickstarterprodukt aller Zeiten und hatte damals 10M$ an Spenden bekommen von insgesamt über 68000 Spender


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. Februar 2013)

Die von Samsung war sogar noch vor dem ersten iPhone. 
Irgendeine andere Firma hat sowas wie Apple wohl plant auch schon im Angebot, nur sollte das Teil dann schon besser mit dem iPhone zusammen arbeiten.


----------



## mickythebeagle (12. Februar 2013)

1.*** Smart[/URL]
2. CST-01: The World's Thinnest Watch by Central Standard Timing — Kickstarter
3. Corning Launches Ultra-Slim Flexible Glass
4. Atmel® XSense™ - Touch Sensors
5. TikTok Watch Strap für iPod nano (6. Generation) - Apple Store (Deutschland)

also was soll der Sauladen von Apple jetzt neu erfunden haben ? 

Ist wie immer, überall das Beste zusammen Klauen. Und dann sagen, Hey wir habens erfunden und jetzt Klagen wir.


----------



## kühlprofi (12. Februar 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Warum haben die das Ding nicht gleich i Clock getauft oder Ei Uhr?


Weil Watch in english eine Armbanduhr ist und Clock eher eine Wanduhr, soweit ich weiss.




Nailgun schrieb:


> Eine Handyuhr gabs vor Jahren schon mal von so einem komischen asiatischen Hersteller.
> 
> Wenn es gut umgesetzt wird, wäre es schon interessant, also mal abwarten.


 
Es gibt viele Handyuhren, http://handyuhren.net/handyuhren-uebersicht/


Burg 5
Burg 7
Burg 9
Burg 10
Burg 12
Hyundai MB-910
Samsung S9110
Sony Ericsson LiveView
Sony Smartwatch 
sWaP Classic
sWaP Active
sWaP Signature
sWaP Nova
Rebel

Also echt keine Megainnovation von Apple jetzt auf diese super Idee zu kommen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Februar 2013)

Wenn sie behauptet haben, dass es eine Megainnovation ist, hätte ich das gerne verlinkt, damit ich auch mitlachen kann. 
Mich interessiert nur, ob sie auch etwas Nützliches raus bringen.


----------



## kühlprofi (12. Februar 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Wenn sie behauptet haben, dass es eine Megainnovation ist, hätte ich das gerne verlinkt, damit ich auch mitlachen kann.
> Mich interessiert nur, ob sie auch etwas Nützliches raus bringen.


 
Jo ist klar . Höchstwahrscheinlich wird das Endprodukt auch in Sachen Design, Bedienung und Funktionalität (und Preis) auf hohem Niveau spielen.
Ich persönlich finde eine Handyuhr, oder Uhr mit Display ziemlich Nerdig, Freakig. Oftmals ist eine Uhr ja auch ein Accessoir oder Statussymbol. Und ob dann ein mini-iPhone am Handgelenk (eines erwachsenen Mannes) auf Frauen attraktiv wirkt, naja


----------



## bofferbrauer (12. Februar 2013)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde eine Handyuhr, oder Uhr mit Display ziemlich Nerdig, Freakig. Oftmals ist eine Uhr ja auch ein Accessoir oder Statussymbol. Und ob dann ein mini-iPhone am Handgelenk (eines erwachsenen Mannes) auf Frauen attraktiv wirkt, naja


 
Ich warte nur noch auf den Android Gegenentwurf mit dem man auch sein Auto herbeirufen kann. Schliesslich ist Google auch in dem Feld aktiv. KITT kann kommen 

Edit: Gerade die neue C'T am lesen und siehe da: Ein Artikel über eine Android Armbanduhr namens i'm Watch. Zufälle gibts...

Ich gehe mal eher von einem iPod touch am Handgelenk aus denn von einem iPhone, aber man weiß ja nie... wait and see


----------



## hor1z0n (12. Februar 2013)

Wahrscheinlich nehmen die einfach den iPod nano 6. Generation und packen ein Band hinten drauf fertig ^^ und entfernen eventuell die iPod funktion ums wenigstens etwas billiger anbieten zu können und um den Kauf eines zusätzlichen iPods -> iPhones zu rechtfertigen , so um die 99$^^


----------



## kühlprofi (12. Februar 2013)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Ich warte nur noch auf den Android Gegenentwurf mit dem man auch sein Auto herbeirufen kann. Schliesslich ist Google auch in dem Feld aktiv. KITT kann kommen
> 
> Edit: Gerade die neue C'T am lesen und siehe da: Ein Artikel über eine Android Armbanduhr namens i'm Watch. Zufälle gibts...
> 
> Ich gehe mal eher von einem iPod touch am Handgelenk aus denn von einem iPhone, aber man weiß ja nie... wait and see



Also ich find das jetzt ziemlich witzig, dass es eine neue Android Armbanduhr names i'm Watch gibt - das gibt Ärger 
Das wär mal ein nettes Feature mit dem Auto herbeirufen! Wenn möglich sollte es sich dann auch gleich noch Enteisen, vom Schnee freischaufeln und vorheizen


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Februar 2013)

Keine Ahnung, ob so ein Mini-iPhone am Handgelenk auf Frauen attraktiv wirkt, aber mein Touchbereich liegt sowieso woanders. 
In bin nur neugierig darauf, wie in Zukunft iPhone, iWatch und iGlass zusammen spielen.


----------



## bofferbrauer (12. Februar 2013)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Also ich find das jetzt ziemlich witzig, dass es eine neue Android Armbanduhr names i'm Watch gibt - das gibt Ärger


 
Stimmt. Das riecht schon heftig nach der nächsten Patentklage wegen des ähnlich klingenden Namens



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Das wär mal ein nettes Feature mit dem Auto herbeirufen! Wenn möglich sollte es sich dann auch gleich noch Enteisen, vom Schnee freischaufeln und vorheizen


 
Du hat das wichtigste vergessen: Einen nach Hause fahren, wenn man mal wieder einen (oder auch ein dutzend ) über den Durst getrunken hat


----------



## Dennisth (12. Februar 2013)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Du hat das wichtigste vergessen: Einen nach Hause fahren, wenn man mal wieder einen (oder auch ein dutzend ) über den Durst getrunken hat


 
Also Google macht da sehr gute fortschritte in den USA. Ich denke mal wenn es das gibt werden wir (Deutschland) mal wieder nix davon abbekommen. Dafür müssten ja Gesetze usw. geändert werden und das können wir doch unseren Politikern nicht zumuten, denn die haben ja schon genug mit Ihren "Doktorarbeiten" zu tun gehabt 

Alternativ:
Diese Funktion steht in Ihrem Land nicht zur verfügung.  Das tut uns leid.

@Topic:
Hmm eine iWatch mit Verbindung zum iPhone, dass einen mit dezenten Elektroschocks auf einen Anruf / SMS / E-Mail hinweist.   Aber mal im ernst, ein iPod nano + Band = iWatch... Ich sehe schon die Leute Angry Birds auf dem Teil spielen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Februar 2013)

Daten werden dann eben per Fist Bump ausgetauscht.


----------



## DarkWhisperer (12. Februar 2013)

Für was kann man denn schon den Nano als Uhr tragen...weshalb dann noch ne iWatch...die Hardware wurde doch schon mit dem Nano geliefert....ich versteh die Hipster mit ihren Jutebeuteln nicht...


----------



## Razor2408 (12. Februar 2013)

Ich bin komplett Apfel-frei und das wird auch immer so bleiben.
Wollte ich nur mal gesagt haben.


----------



## DarkWhisperer (12. Februar 2013)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> Ich bin komplett Apfel-frei und das wird auch immer so bleiben.
> Wollte ich nur mal gesagt haben.


 
DAs ist zwar Offtopic...aber Offtopic der irgendwie auch zum Thema passt...und nur so am Rande.... bin deiner Meinung....!


----------



## mickythebeagle (13. Februar 2013)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Ich warte nur noch auf den Android Gegenentwurf mit dem man auch sein Auto herbeirufen kann. Schliesslich ist Google auch in dem Feld aktiv. KITT kann kommen
> 
> Edit: Gerade die neue C'T am lesen und siehe da: Ein Artikel über eine Android Armbanduhr namens i'm Watch. Zufälle gibts...
> 
> Ich gehe mal eher von einem iPod touch am Handgelenk aus denn von einem iPhone, aber man weiß ja nie... wait and see


 
Wenn Du jetzt in Korea Wohnen würdest, dann wäre dies kein Prob.
_HYUNDAI machts möglich.


_


----------



## NCphalon (13. Februar 2013)

Hab seit Jahren das Handy als "moderne Taschenuhr" und komm prima damit klar, bevor es Armbanduhren gab hat ja auch niemand gemeckert wenn er die Taschenuhr rauskramen musste^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Februar 2013)

Die sollten noch das I Kuckuck neu erfinden. Die Uhr zum um den Hals hängen für den wahren Gangsta ( ersetzt ca 5 Kg Pseudo Goldkettchen ).
Ich brauche die Armbanduhr auch im Beruf da etliche Arbeiten auch nach Termin zu erfolgen haben, da habe ich weder Zeit noch Lust ewig nach dem nervenden Handy zu kramen ( das Ding klingelt eh zuviel )


----------



## Spinal (13. Februar 2013)

Ich bin mal gespannt was da kommt. Sehr seltsam klingt es auf jeden Fall, Apple wird aber bestimmt auch damit erfolg haben und vielleicht kommt ja wirklich was innovatives bzw. werden vorhandene Innovationen so endlich Massentauglich 



caduzzz schrieb:


> aber unabhängig von Fanboydebatten etc. kommt es wohl drauf an wie die Qualität ist, für Armbanduhren (mechanisch, digital, etc.) gibt's ne große Konkurrenz, mal gucken, mir ist es schnuppe


 
Sehe ich auch so. Apple ist ja normalerweise im Premiumsegment aktiv. Bei Uhren sind Premiummodelle eben meist teure mechanische Modelle. Aber Apple wird schon eine Nische finden 



Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Pff, ich bleib bei meinem Chronographen



Schade das es kein Chronometer ist 



blackout24 schrieb:


> Vorallem welcher Mensch guckt noch auf seine Uhr um zu sehen, wie spät es ist? Ich mach mir meine nur um aus Gewohnheit.
> Könnte genau so gut ohne leben.


 
Eine Uhr ist gerade bei einem Mann nicht nur ein Zeitablesegerät, sondern oft auch die einzige Form von "Schmuck" die man(n) trägt. Von daher gehört meiner Ansicht nach eine schöne Uhr ans Handgelenk 

bye
Spinal


----------



## OctoCore (13. Februar 2013)

Ich benutze seit gut 19 Jahren den selben Armbandchronographen und werde den mit Sicherheit nicht durch eine Ei(er)Uhr ersetzen. Alternativ habe ich sogar noch eine echte Taschenuhr, die ich manchmal nutze - diese Minitasche in der rechten (Jeans-)Hosentasche möchte eben ab und zu sinnvoll genutzt werden.  Ein Handy ist da nicht wirklich ein Ersatz (und passt auch nicht so gut).
Wer unbedingt eine Armbanduhr im EiFon-Look haben möchte - die >gibts schon< und kostet auch nicht weniger.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Februar 2013)

Bääh Braun, ich bleibe da lieber bei meiner Omega Constellation als Wertanlage


----------



## OctoCore (13. Februar 2013)

Für mich ist eine Uhr ein schlichter Gebrauchsgegenstand und keine Wertanlage.  Außerdem muss eine Uhr bei mir etwas aushalten können, da fällt das meiste an Lifestylespielzeug sowieso schon mal flach. Und Analog ist sowieso Pflicht.


----------



## fragenbold (13. Februar 2013)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Für mich ist eine Uhr ein schlichter Gebrauchsgegenstand und keine Wertanlage.  Außerdem muss eine Uhr bei mir etwas aushalten können, da fällt das meiste an Lifestylespielzeug sowieso schon mal flach. Und Analog ist sowieso Pflicht.


 
Bis auf den letzen Satz stimme ich da voll zu 
Manche digitalen Features sind einfach praktisch. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, liest man digital schneller ab als analog.

Zum Thema: Wer hat damals alles gedacht, man könne doch keinen Spaß daran haben Spiele auf nem mini Trackstore zu spielen 

Gruß fragenbold


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Februar 2013)

Eine Wertanlage ist meine Uhr eher zufällig geworden, ich hatte die damals beim Kauf eher als Wertstabil eingeschätzt alleine wegen dem Material. Generell sollte bei mir eine Uhr mechanisch arbeiten mindestens Edelstahl als Gehäuse incl. Armand sein


----------



## OctoCore (14. Februar 2013)

Bei mir ist das Material Titan - schön leicht, aber echt robust. Mechanisch sind im Grunde auch die analogen Quartzuhren mit Batterie, da ist ja nur der Federantrieb gegen einen Schrittmotor oder so ausgetauscht.
Automatik hatte als ich als Kind/Jugendlicher - war sogar aus der Schweiz, Certina in Voll-Edelstahl. 
Batterie hat mein noch benutztes Zeiteisen aber auch nicht - ist aber trotzdem quartzgenau.


----------



## Sieben (15. Februar 2013)

Für mich persönlich wär das nichts. Ich schätze nach nem halben Jahr, hängt das Ding länger am Aufladegerät als am Handgelenk, je nachdem wie viele Funktionen son Ding aufweist.
Bin sowieso kein Uhrenfan, liegt eigentlich daran, dass meine Handgelenke recht dünn sind  . Meine erste eigene Uhr war ne Casio ausm Automaten... da war ich ca. 10 Jahre alt.


----------



## fire2002de (16. Februar 2013)

ViP94 schrieb:


> Naja, für Apple wird es langsam immer dünner.
> Na klar, die Geräte verkaufen sich immer noch recht gut, aber nicht so gut wie erwartet.
> Aber wann ist denn Apple das letzte mal mit einer wirklich neuen guten Innovation rausgekommen.
> Apple verwaltet im Moment das Erbe, das Steve Jobs der Firma hinterlassen hat. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> ...


 
abgesehen von dem ganzen sin freien geblubbert, der teilweise so daneben ist das man sich nur an den Kopf fassen kann....
wo es nicht mal ein Mod nötig hat aufzuräumen, trifft deine aussage recht gut zu! 
gerade bei Uhren ist es eine sehr schwere Sache den richtigen Geschmack zutreffen, ich würde meine Automatik auch nicht hergeben gegen so ein Hightech teil aber Interesse wie Apple versucht das zu lösen ist schon groß. ich glaube auch das es ein Sammelstück wird was im Regal verschwindet. 
Apple sollte vielleicht mal überlegen warum Steve so erfolgreich war, und nicht versuchen alles zu ändern.
mfg


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Februar 2013)

Mag zwar sein das sich manche das Ding ins Regal legen, aber ein Sammlerstück wird daraus bestimmt nicht


----------



## Olstyle (17. Februar 2013)

Wer sagt denn dass es keine Automatik wird? Die Japaner bauen schon länger Uhren die zwar ein Quartzwerk haben aber per Bewegung geladen werden statt eine Batterie zu brauchen. Zusammen mit einem E-Ink Display sollte man aus so einem Energiebudget schon noch ein paar spaßige Gimmicks hin bekommen.


----------



## tobiii (17. Februar 2013)

Hallo Community,

hier mal meine meinung:
Ich denke das Apple grundsätzlich gute ideen hat und natürlich auch das Geld dazu.

Also wenn diese Uhr gute Prozessor-power hat und mir nicht irgendwann meinen Arm bruzzelt,nebenbei noch einen nicht zu großen Bildschirm hat, gegebenenfalls noch 2 oder mehr Tage Akkulaufzeit besitzt und sich auch mit ANDROID verbinden lässt wäre ich sehr zufrieden.

P.S. Meine Preisvorstellung wäre so um die 250€ dann würde ich mir sie kaufen

Warum?
Weil ich schon seit einer ganzen Weile auf der Suche nach einer "funktionierenden" smartwatch bin

MfG 

Tobii


----------



## DarkWhisperer (17. Februar 2013)

tobiii schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> 
> hier mal meine meinung:
> Ich denke das Apple grundsätzlich gute ideen hat und natürlich auch das Geld dazu.
> ...


 
Dann kauf dir doch nen iPod Nano mit einem Armbanduhrenadapter....haste das selbe + Musik...


----------



## tobiii (17. Februar 2013)

DarkWhisperer schrieb:


> Dann kauf dir doch nen iPod Nano mit einem Armbanduhrenadapter....haste das selbe + Musik...





Naja mit dem kann ich dann aber nicht meine Mails/SMS geschweige denn Telefonanrufe führen... aber das war auch so mit meine erste Idee


----------



## Spinal (17. Februar 2013)

Ich denke auch nicht, dass man mit der Uhr telefonieren kann, aber wahrscheinlich werden Push nachrichten angezeigt usw. Das wäre ja ganz nett


----------



## tobiii (17. Februar 2013)

Spinal schrieb:


> Ich denke auch nicht, dass man mit der Uhr telefonieren kann, aber wahrscheinlich werden Push nachrichten angezeigt usw. Das wäre ja ganz nett



Stimmt.

Es gab ja schon einmal Telefon-Uhren und ich will mir auch keine uhr ans Ohr halten, aber sowas wie Video-Telefonie wäre schon nett.


Allerdings gibts da immer  Flaschenhälse undzwar die Batterie, die Übertragung (Bluetooth??zu langsam??) und die Grenzen des Raums.. (wobei ich mir da bei Apple keine sorgen mache)

Gibts nochwas?

Ich möchte das sie flüssig läuft


----------



## DarkMo (18. Februar 2013)

gerüchten zufolge, soll - revolutionär und neu - die uhrzeit angezeigt werden! oO man benötigt nur die app clock4iwatch für 0,99€/monat und kann dann mit der tastenkombination links-oben, rechts-unten, links-2mal-drehen-und-anschließend-drücken eine zeitanzeige einblenden. am anzeige format wird derzeit eifrig geforscht...


----------



## tobiii (18. Februar 2013)

DarkMo schrieb:


> gerüchten zufolge, soll - revolutionär und neu - die uhrzeit angezeigt werden! oO man benötigt nur die app clock4iwatch für 0,99€/monat und kann dann mit der tastenkombination links-oben, rechts-unten, links-2mal-drehen-und-anschließend-drücken eine zeitanzeige einblenden. am anzeige format wird derzeit eifrig geforscht...




Whuui,also wenn ich die so oft drehen muss, wird mir ja übel.

Danke für die Info  aber Gerücht ist Gerücht und bei Apple war eig. immer alles recht simpel gehalten worden, deswegen denke und hoffe ich, dass das nur ein Gerücht bleibt.


----------



## Spinal (18. Februar 2013)

Stimmt, ob sich das von DarkMo in die Welt gesetzte Gerücht bewahrheitet, dass iWatch auch tatsächlich die Uhrzeit anzeigen kann, werden wir sehen. Wahrscheinlich kann man totaaaaal innovativ per geste den Wecker stellen 
Und dann gibt es bestimmt mehrere Farben 
2GB interner Speicher für 399 Euro, 4GB für 499 Euro und 8GB für 599 Euro 
Kopfhörer Anschluss "Lightning Mini", passend dazu die neuen Headsets ab 59 Euro oder für zwei Ohren ab 129 Euro. 

und am Ende will es jeder haben weil es doch irgendwie witzig ist 

Edit: Alle Angaben ohne Gewehr. Und erfunden sind sie auch (Bei Apple Fanatikern weiß man nie  )


----------



## Phantom410 (18. Februar 2013)

Also ich benutze den iPod nano der 6. Generation als Uhr und bin total zufrieden damit
Wenn apple die iwatch ungefähr so ähnlich aufbaut könnte sie sogar richtig gut werden!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. Februar 2013)

Ach ja, Samsung wird wahrscheinlich eine solche Uhr raus bringen. Wirklich überraschend...


----------



## Adi1 (18. Februar 2013)

Es scheint ja so zu sein, dass denen nichts geistvolles mehr einfällt, wie wäre es denn mit einer iCup .


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Februar 2013)

Und wenn der Apple Vorstand sich den Strick nimmt machen es die von Samsung auch? Die Zwiebel ist quatsch und mit auf den Zug zu springen ist fast noch ärmlicher. Schuster bleib bei deinen Leisten


----------



## Spinal (18. Februar 2013)

Zum Glück macht Samung keine Doktorarbeiten


----------



## Wincenty (25. Februar 2013)

eine Uhr die so minimalistisch ist, das sie nur aus billigem Plastic ist und dann nur ganz simpel mit Batterie läuft und dann mal locker 1000€ und mehr kostet

solange bei Apple die Entwickler nicht ein Ding namens iBrain haben, wird weiterhin nur iShit von denen kommen


----------



## Gast20140625 (25. Februar 2013)

Wincenty schrieb:


> eine Uhr die so minimalistisch ist, das sie nur aus billigem Plastic ist und dann nur ganz simpel mit Batterie läuft und dann mal locker 1000€ und mehr kostet
> 
> solange bei Apple die Entwickler nicht ein Ding namens iBrain haben, wird weiterhin nur iShit von denen kommen


 Ein sinnloser Apple-Bashing Post, wie er im Buch steht...


----------



## tobiii (25. Februar 2013)

john201050 schrieb:


> Ein sinnloser Apple-Bashing Post, wie er im Buch steht...



Mag wohl sein aber irgendwo hat es auch sinn. Seit der gute Stevie da weg ist machen die von Apple nichts fortschrittliches mehr.

Ich denke Apple wird jetzt neue Innovationen bringen.


----------



## loltheripper (25. Februar 2013)

Wenn man mit der Uhr hinfällt hat man Glasplitter im Handgelenk


----------



## Niza (25. Februar 2013)

Eine Uhr von Apple?
Klingt schon interressant. Mal sehen wie es umgesetzt wird.

Aber hoffentlich gibt es keinen Patentstreit mit Swatch 

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. Februar 2013)

Stimmt, bei Uhren verstehen die Schweizer ungern Bahnhof.


----------



## Superwip (26. Februar 2013)

Eines ist jedenfalls klar: Das größte Problem solcher "Uhren" (ich würde eher von einem _interaktiven Armband_ sprechen da das Anzeigen der Uhrzeit nicht die Hauptaufgabe solcher Geräte ist) ist die Batterie/Akkulaufzeit.

Und ich bezweifle das Apple dieses Problem elegant lösen kann.

Das derzeit mit Abstand interressanteste Gerät dieser Klasse ist meiner Meinung nach jedenfalls die Sony SmartWatch die nicht zuletzt auch mit einem wirklich moderaten Preis (<80€) punkten kann- hätte ich ein kompatibles Smartphone würde ich sie wohl kaufen.


----------



## tobiii (26. Februar 2013)

loltheripper schrieb:


> Wenn man mit der Uhr hinfällt hat man Glasplitter im Handgelenk



Entwickeln wir uns hier jetzt zu einem Apple-Beef Thread?!


----------



## Ralle@ (26. Februar 2013)

loltheripper schrieb:


> Wenn man mit der Uhr hinfällt hat man Glasplitter im Handgelenk


 
Und im Winter darfst die Uhr nicht tragen, da beim Kalt / Warm wechsel das Glas springt 
Ich freu mich schon wenn Apple untergeht.


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Februar 2013)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon wenn Apple untergeht.


Ich auch, weil dann der Preis der Android-Geräte schön nach oben gehen wird.


----------



## Lorin (26. Februar 2013)

Sollte wirklich eine iWatch kommen bin ich mal gespannt wie die neue unweigerlich folgende Samsung Galaxy Watch aussieht


----------



## Katamaranoid (26. Februar 2013)

Warum musste ich, als ich angefangen habe, diesen Thread zu lesen an viele viele Insekten denken, die sich auf irgendetwas zu futtern stürzen ? 

@Wincenty

Man merkt dass du dich wirklich nie mit deren Produkten auseinander gesetzt hast, denn man kann vieles über Apple sagen, aber Verarbeitung und Materialien sind immer hochwertig.


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Februar 2013)

Lorin schrieb:


> Sollte wirklich eine iWatch kommen bin ich mal gespannt wie die neue unweigerlich folgende Samsung Galaxy Watch aussieht


Ich weiß nicht, ob es das finale Design war, aber auf Chip oder CB gab es mal ein Bild davon.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Februar 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob es das finale Design war, aber auf Chip oder CB gab es mal ein Bild davon.



So weit ich weiß, sind bisher nur wieder Bildchen im Umlauf, bei denen sich irgendwelche Designer ausgetobt haben.


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Februar 2013)

Also steht das finale Design von Samsung wieder erst dann fest, wenn das von Apple bekannt ist?


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Februar 2013)

Genau. Ist ja auch einfacher, so was zu kopieren


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Februar 2013)

Na das wollte ich jetzt nicht sagen...


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich nicht


----------



## Verminaard (26. Februar 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Also steht das finale Design von Samsung wieder erst dann fest, wenn das von Apple bekannt ist?


 
Nein, wenn das Produkt von Apple erfolgreich ist.
Vorher lohnt ja nicht rein zufaellig fast haargenau das Gleiche im Vorfeld schon entwickelt zu haben.


----------



## Wincenty (26. Februar 2013)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Warum musste ich, als ich angefangen habe, diesen Thread zu lesen an viele viele Insekten denken, die sich auf irgendetwas zu futtern stürzen ?
> 
> @Wincenty
> 
> Man merkt dass du dich wirklich nie mit deren Produkten auseinander gesetzt hast, denn man kann vieles über Apple sagen, aber Verarbeitung und Materialien sind immer hochwertig.



Leider hab ich ein iPhone 3G und zuverlässig ist und war er nie. Akkulaufzeit ohne WLAN war lachhaft: 1Tag 
 Der Preis überteuert.
iTunes hat mir schon mehrmals den PC zerschossen.
Mit Mac hab ich in der Schule gehabt und konnt damit nicht arbeiten so was von unintuitiv.
Und sei ehrlich: Was hat Apple an neuen sinnvollen Geräten gebracht?
Nix.
Das einzige woran ich mich auf das iWatch freue ist die Hohlköppe auf anhieb zu erkennen.
Wenn ich ne Uhr will-Schweiz
Wenn ich Handy will-Asiaten
Wenn ich Auto will-alles außer USA
Wenn ich PC will-too much choice
Wenn ich OS will-Win/Linux
Wenn ich pleite sein will-Apple


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Februar 2013)

Da der Großteil diese Probleme nicht hat, frage ich mich, woran das wohl liegen mag, aber es ist schon nett zu wissen, dass du sogar einen Dacia in Betracht ziehst.


----------



## DerpDerpington (26. Februar 2013)

Bin gespannt, wie lange ich Apple noch widerstehen kann. Aber eins weiß ich: Eine Uhr ums Handgelenk hab ich noch nie gebraucht, wodurch diese iWatch wohl auch ausfällt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Februar 2013)

Egal was die da letztlich basteln, im Bereich Uhren kann man die nicht ernst nehmen.


----------



## King_Sony (26. Februar 2013)

Wobei es mit Sicherheit genug Anhänger gibt, die sich so ein Teil zu legen werden.


----------



## Sepulzera (26. Februar 2013)

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich gebietsübergreifende Produkte nicht sonderlich "gut" finde.

Das ist aber kein spezieller Apple-Flame, sondern meine Grundeinstellung.

Ich kauf mir auch keine REWE-Zahnpasta oder Aldi-PCs....


----------



## Cilitbeng (26. Februar 2013)

Oh Gott!!! Bitte nicht!!! Na ja, selbst schuld wer auf Apple reinfällt!

Micheal Knight hatte die beta-Version der iWatch....


----------



## Gast20140625 (26. Februar 2013)

Sepulzera schrieb:


> Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich gebietsübergreifende Produkte nicht sonderlich "gut" finde.
> 
> Das ist aber kein spezieller Apple-Flame, sondern meine Grundeinstellung.
> 
> Ich kauf mir auch keine REWE-Zahnpasta oder Aldi-PCs....



Weißt du denn, was Samsung alles herstellt?
Von Selbstschussanlagen über Bagger bis hin zu Smartphones ist alles dabei. 

Ich mach das nicht abhängig vom Hersteller, wenn Apple eine gute Uhr bringt, die mich überzeugen kann Kauf ich sie, wenn diese Uhr vom Bäcker um die Ecke oder von der DB kommen würde, würde ich sie genau so kaufen. 

Ich lass mich einfach überraschen, Bedarf besteht bei mit im Moment sowieso nicht und ich glaube auch nicht, dass mich Apples Uhr wird überzeugen können. Aber da es bisher sowieso nur Gerüchte gibt, einfach abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## bofferbrauer (26. Februar 2013)

Cilitbeng schrieb:


> Michael Knight hatte die beta-Version der iWatch....



Ach das Ding ist schon 25 Jahre in der Beta Phase? ^^ Duke Nukem Forever kann da echt nicht mehr mithalten


----------



## Wincenty (26. Februar 2013)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Warum musste ich, als ich angefangen habe, diesen Thread zu lesen an viele viele Insekten denken, die sich auf irgendetwas zu futtern stürzen ?
> 
> @Wincenty
> 
> Man merkt dass du dich wirklich nie mit deren Produkten auseinander gesetzt hast, denn man kann vieles über Apple sagen, aber Verarbeitung und Materialien sind immer hochwertig.



Wenn es ein Gerät ist das ein Program braucht zum laufen, kann das Material ruhig minderwertiger sein, denn was nutzt einem ein Handy was stabil ist, wenn es nicht läuft?
Ich hab mich mit dem Apple Schei* Phone auseinandergesetzt, mehr als mir lieb war im Endeffekt hab ich mehr Zeit damit verbracht damit zu warten, das das schei* Ding den Akku leer gemacht hat und wieder aufladen konnte um es wieder zu nutzen. Und das passierte sehr oft egal ob mit den neusten Updates der Firmware oder der Orginalversion die beim Kauf vorhanden war, er hat nur rumgespackt.

An meinem S2 hab ich nur ein zu bemekern: ich hab immer den Eindruck wenn ich die Klappe des Akkus zudrücke das Handy zu zerbrechen aber ansonsten: hin und wieder Freezer/Hänger/Abstürze - Ja und? Akku raus rein und wieder gehts weiter. Beim iPhone habe ich mal ne Woche gewartet ja ne Woche! weil er nach dem Vollladen einen Kompletfreez hatte und genauso viel Strom verbrauchte wie im Spar-Standy-By

Ein gutes Produkt bedeutet es ist im Allgemeinen gut, d.h. er kann ruhig an einer Stelle schwächeln solange das Gesamtpaket gut ist, ist es Ok aber bei meinem iPhone war Software-Seitig nur iShit. Und ich hab oft 1-2 Software-Updates gewartet um von Freunden zu erfahren ist das Update gut oder nicht.

Ein Unternehmen was nicht die Kunden beachtet (Preise, Garantie etc) wird früher oder später untergehen, denn er lebt von den Kunden und das gilt für JEDES Unternehmen, egal ob Informatiker bei Adobe oder dem Metzger von neben an, das Geld kommt NUR vom Kunden und wird dieser nicht gewürdigt, ist dieser weg.

B2T: Mir würde als Design mit klassichem Zeiger das Lustig vorkommen: Den angebissen Apfel im Hintergrund, ein dünner Minutenzeiger und das dicke Blatt im Apple-Logo als Stundenzeiger.


----------



## Domowoi (26. Februar 2013)

Ich könnte es mir ganz praktisch vorstellen. Ein kleines Display auf dem nur die Push Nachrichten ankommen und man per Spracheingabe antworten kann. Allerdings für mich persönlich nur attraktiv wenn eine Android Version einer iWatch existiert.


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. Februar 2013)

Wincenty schrieb:


> Wenn es ein Gerät ist das ein Program braucht zum laufen, kann das Material ruhig minderwertiger sein, denn was nutzt einem ein Handy was stabil ist, wenn es nicht läuft?
> Ich hab mich mit dem Apple Schei* Phone auseinandergesetzt, mehr als mir lieb war im Endeffekt hab ich mehr Zeit damit verbracht damit zu warten, das das schei* Ding den Akku leer gemacht hat und wieder aufladen konnte um es wieder zu nutzen. Und das passierte sehr oft egal ob mit den neusten Updates der Firmware oder der Orginalversion die beim Kauf vorhanden war, er hat nur rumgespackt.
> 
> An meinem S2 hab ich nur ein zu bemekern: ich hab immer den Eindruck wenn ich die Klappe des Akkus zudrücke das Handy zu zerbrechen aber ansonsten: hin und wieder Freezer/Hänger/Abstürze - Ja und? Akku raus rein und wieder gehts weiter. Beim iPhone habe ich mal ne Woche gewartet ja ne Woche! weil er nach dem Vollladen einen Kompletfreez hatte und genauso viel Strom verbrauchte wie im Spar-Standy-By
> ...


Anscheinend hast du wirklich ein Talent dafür. 
Mein 3G hatte damals auch 2-3 mal nen Freeze, aber das war innerhalb von Minuten behoben.


----------



## Zomg (27. Februar 2013)

iWatch mit GPRS? Nun will neben google also auch Apple meine Daten... Oh, nichts neues immerhin machen iPhone und Co ja auch nichts anderes. Aber zu den wichtigen Dingen des Lebens, was ist eigentlich aus dem Sack Reis geworden?


----------



## Ralle@ (27. Februar 2013)

Cilitbeng schrieb:


> Oh Gott!!! Bitte nicht!!! Na ja, selbst schuld wer auf Apple reinfällt!
> 
> Micheal Knight hatte die beta-Version der iWatch....


 
Die Uhr von Micheal Knight kam von einem Japanischen Hersteller, Apple kopiert das ganze jetzt nur und gibt die iWatch aus eigene Idee aus.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Februar 2013)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Die Uhr von Micheal Knight kam von einem Japanischen Hersteller, Apple kopiert das ganze jetzt nur und gibt die iWatch aus eigene Idee aus.


 
Da sollten sie aber auch direkt das passende Auto dazu liefern


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. Februar 2013)

Zomg schrieb:


> iWatch mit GPRS? Nun will neben google also auch Apple meine Daten... Oh, nichts neues immerhin machen iPhone und Co ja auch nichts anderes. Aber zu den wichtigen Dingen des Lebens, was ist eigentlich aus dem Sack Reis geworden?


Ähm, du weißt schon, dass das iPhone auch GPRS hat, oder? 


Ralle@ schrieb:


> Die Uhr von Micheal Knight kam von einem Japanischen Hersteller, Apple kopiert das ganze jetzt nur und gibt die iWatch aus eigene Idee aus.


1. 'als' 
2. Apple kopiert hier woanders. 


Cook2211 schrieb:


> Da sollten sie aber auch direkt das passende Auto dazu liefern


Na hoffentlich keinen iGo.


----------



## Quiz (27. Februar 2013)

Also von meinem Tablet PC aus der dem Hause Apple bin ich voll überzeugt. Aber ne Uhr von Apple würd ich mir nicht ans Handgelenk binden. Da gehört ne gute, alte Automatik hin. Und für das Geld, was Apple vorraussichtlich für seine Uhr verlangen wird, kann man sich auch ne schicke Glashütte, Tissot, MIDO oder Ähnliches leisten.


----------



## Ralle@ (27. Februar 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Da sollten sie aber auch direkt das passende Auto dazu liefern


 
Apple macht das schon


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Februar 2013)

Typisches Frauenauto


----------



## Cilitbeng (27. Februar 2013)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Apple macht das schon


 
Was ist das?  Apple Rider?

Warum wird Apple eigentlich so sehr gehypt? Ein Freund von mir ist Grafikdesigner. Nach dem sein alter iMac kaputt war, wollte er sich einen neuen für über 2000€ kaufen. Bist du blöd? Habe ich ihn gefragt. Daraufhin habe ich ihm einen PC zusammen gestellt für 1000€ der fast 4x so schnell ist wie ein iMac. Er ist mir heute noch dankbar dafür. 

Ich weiß auch nicht warum Apple Produkte sich so stark verkaufen? Irgendwer sollte die Leute mal aufklären, das die verbaute Hardware (Foxcom) nur ein "Appel" und ein Ei wert ist. Aber dafür das dreifache bezahlen müssen.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Februar 2013)

Cilitbeng schrieb:


> Warum wird Apple eigentlich so sehr gehypt? Ein Freund von mir ist Grafikdesigner. Nach dem sein alter iMac kaputt war, wollte er sich einen neuen für über 2000€ kaufen. Bist du blöd? Habe ich ihn gefragt. Daraufhin habe ich ihm einen PC zusammen gestellt für 1000€ der fast 4x so schnell ist wie ein iMac. Er ist mir heute noch dankbar dafür.



Und meine Frau war äußerst unzufrieden mit ihrem Windows-PC und ist mir heute noch dankbar, dass ich ihr ein MacBook Air gekauft habe. 
Verrückte Welt, nicht wahr.
Übrigens nutze ich meine Rechner auch für grafische Anwendungen und mir kommt kein Windows Rechner mehr ins Haus (außer zum Zocken). OSX ist für mich das stressfreiere OS.


----------



## Katamaranoid (27. Februar 2013)

Wincenty schrieb:


> Wenn es ein Gerät ist das ein Program braucht zum laufen, kann das Material ruhig minderwertiger sein, denn was nutzt einem ein Handy was stabil ist, wenn es nicht läuft?
> Ich hab mich mit dem Apple Schei* Phone auseinandergesetzt, mehr als mir lieb war im Endeffekt hab ich mehr Zeit damit verbracht damit zu warten, das das schei* Ding den Akku leer gemacht hat und wieder aufladen konnte um es wieder zu nutzen. Und das passierte sehr oft egal ob mit den neusten Updates der Firmware oder der Orginalversion die beim Kauf vorhanden war, er hat nur rumgespackt.



Ich geb dir Recht, was nutzt einem ein Handy wenn es nicht läuft, allerdings bist du wohl einer der wenigen, die damit gestraft sind. Denn bisher habe ich bei meinem iPhone kein Problem von wegen Absturz, freeze oder sonstiges. 
Auch von Freunden und bekannten hört man nur positives, ausser beim iPhone 5, da ist noch einiges zu machen scheinbar. Und jetzt komm mir nicht mit "das sind alles Fanboys". 
Du hast etwas von Samsung und bist zufrieden ? Sch*** Fanboy!! 



Wincenty schrieb:


> Ein Unternehmen was nicht die Kunden beachtet (Preise, Garantie etc) wird früher oder später untergehen, denn er lebt von den Kunden und das gilt für JEDES Unternehmen, egal ob Informatiker bei Adobe oder dem Metzger von neben an, das Geld kommt NUR vom Kunden und wird dieser nicht gewürdigt, ist dieser weg.



Da kann ich dir aber nicht folgen. Ich meine nicht das mit dem Untergehen, aber was das mit Apple zu tun hat ? 
Ich meine gut, ich geb dir Recht, diese speziellen Garantiebestimmungen bei Apple sind finde ich auch nicht unbedingt das tollste für mich als Kunden, besonders, dass man extra noch Geld verlang für Zusatzgarantien. 
Aber mit dem Service an sich bin ich vollstens zufrieden: Noch nie Probleme gehabt, sei es Austausch, Reparatur oder auch einfach nur mal fragen, wie ich das eine oder andere Problemchen lösen kann. 
Und da lege ich gerne den einen Taler mehr oder weniger hin, wenn ich zufrieden bin. 

Das ist genauso, wie mit Intel, AMD und Co. Der eine kauft das und der andere kauft das andere.



Cilitbeng schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch  nicht warum Apple Produkte sich so stark verkaufen? Irgendwer sollte die  Leute mal aufklären, das die verbaute Hardware (Foxcom) nur ein "Appel"  und ein Ei wert ist. Aber dafür das dreifache bezahlen müssen.


 
Weil diese Rechner einfach laufen und der eine oder andere dafür bereit ist mehr zu zahlen. 
Zum zocken klar einen Windows PC, aber zum arbeiten finde ich mein Macbook einfach angenehmer... allein die Bedienung.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Februar 2013)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Aber mit dem Service an sich bin ich vollstens zufrieden: Noch nie Probleme gehabt, sei es Austausch, Reperatur oder auch einfach nur mal fragen, wie ich das eine oder andere Problemchen lösen kann. Und da lege ich gerne den einen Taler mehr oder weniger hin, wenn ich zufrieden bin.



Das kann ich voll und ganz bestätigen. Vor allem solche Sachen wie der 24h Express-Austausch von defekten Geräten (wenn man Care-Kunde ist), ohne das man dafür einen Fuß aus der Tür setzen muss, war schon klasse. Auch an der Hotline ist mir immer sehr gut geholfen worden.


----------



## Cilitbeng (27. Februar 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Und meine Frau war äußerst unzufrieden mit ihrem Windows-PC und ist mir heute noch dankbar, dass ich ihr ein MacBook Air gekauft habe.
> Verrückte Welt, nicht wahr.
> Übrigens nutze ich meine Rechner auch für grafische Anwendungen und mir kommt kein Windows Rechner mehr ins Haus (außer zum Zocken). OSX ist für mich das stressfreiere OS.


 
Stressfrei ist so eine Sache. Wenn die restliche Hardware von Apple ist. OK. Aber OSX oder Apple Hardware akzeptieren nicht jede "fremde" Hardware. Das fängt bei einem USB Stick an und hört bei internen Festplatten auf. Das ist für mich mit einer Konsole vergleichbar. Alles schön bunt und einfach. Aber wenn mal ein Bauteil kaputt ist, muss der ganze Apparat eingeschickt werden. Nach 2 Jahren hat sich bei meinem Freund am iMac der Brenner und ein halbes Jahr später das Display verabschiedet. Klar, das kann bei jedem System passieren. Aber bei einem PC kann ich RAM, HDDs, Mainboard, GPU und CPU, also die komplette Hardware selber austauchen, oder auch Aufrüsten ohne dabei darauf zu achten was ich verbauen MUSS. 
Apple macht doch Werbung mit: "Frei denken, Innovativ sein, Revolutionär, Freiheit, usw.... "  Warum sind die es dann auch nicht? Microsoft ist nicht besser! Ich benutze Windows 7 nur zum Spielen. Gearbeitet wird mit Linux (Unbuntu). 

Ich will damit sagen, das bei Apple das Design zählt, aber nicht die Technik. Und OSX ist NUR für die Konsolen von Apple programmiert. Ist doch klar das, dass super läuft. Microsoft oder Linux müssen millionen von Hardwarekombinationen abdecken. Und dafür läuft Windows oder auch Linux echt gut. Apple macht es sich dort ziemlich einfach. 
Die Produktion eines Macbooks kostet Apple knapp 500€ +/-. Verkauft wird diese für 1800€ +/-. 
Für 1800€ bekomme ich ein Laptop oder Ultrabook, High-End PC wo jedes Macbook alt aussieht, und wo das Preisleistung Verhältnis nicht 3:1 für den Produzenten ausfällt.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Februar 2013)

Cilitbeng schrieb:


> Stressfrei ist so eine Sache. Wenn die restliche Hardware von Apple ist. OK. Aber OSX oder Apple Hardware akzeptieren nicht jede "fremde" Hardware. Das fängt bei einem USB Stick an



Von Apple gibt es keine USB Sticks
Und mir ist noch kein Stick untergekommen, der nicht mit einem Mac funktioniert...



> Nach 2 Jahren hat sich bei meinem Freund am iMac der Brenner und ein halbes Jahr später das Display verabschiedet. Klar, das kann bei jedem System passieren. Aber bei einem PC kann ich RAM, HDDs, Mainboard, GPU und CPU, also die komplette Hardware selber austauchen, oder auch Aufrüsten ohne dabei darauf zu achten was ich verbauen MUSS.



Wie schon beschrieben, ist der Apple-Sevice diesbezüglich sehr gut. Und wenn an einem PC der Monitor, Graka o.Ä. kaputt geht, dann muss man die Teile auch erst mal umtauschen oder einschicken. 
Außerdem weiß man das vorher, und niemand wird gezwungen einen All-in-One Rechner wie den iMac zu kaufen.
Unsere 2 iMacs und 2 MacBooks laufen jedenfalls wie ein Uhrwerk, und das ist mir persönlich das wichtigste.



> Ich will damit sagen, das bei Apple das Design zählt, aber nicht die Technik. Und OSX ist NUR für die Konsolen von Apple programmiert. Ist doch klar das, dass super läuft. Microsoft oder Linux müssen millionen von Hardwarekombinationen abdecken. Und dafür läuft Windows oder auch Linux echt gut. Apple macht es sich dort ziemlich einfach.



Das "warum" ist vollkommen schnuppe. Mich interessiert nicht, dass andere Betriebssystem mehr Hardware unterstützen müssen.
Das was dabei rauskommt, ist das was für mich zählt, und das ist OSX einfach gut. Ich habe im Laufe der Jahre jede Windows Version und unzählige Linux Distros genutzt, aber keines hat mich so überzeugt wie OSX.
Jedes das seine, würde ich sagen.



> Die Produktion eines Macbooks kostet Apple knapp 500€ +/-. Verkauft wird diese für 1800€ +/-.
> Für 1800€ bekomme ich ein Laptop oder Ultrabook, High-End PC wo jedes Macbook alt aussieht, und wo das Preisleistung Verhältnis nicht 3:1 für den Produzenten ausfällt.



Wieder die leidigen Milchmädchenrechnungen, was Apple Geräte angeblich in der Produktion kosten.....
Hast du mal ein Quelle, wo steht, was die Produktion von Apple-Geräten inklusive Vertrieb etc. kostet? Ich meine nicht die Summe der Einzelteile, sondern die realen Kosten z.B. für ein MacBook mit Retina Display, von der Produktion bis dorthin, wo es der Kunde in der Hand hält. Scheinst du ja sehr genau zu wissen.


----------



## Verminaard (27. Februar 2013)

Milchmaedchenrechnung.
Werden leider immer wieder andere Aspekte ausser die reine Produktion vergessen.
Analogie zur Automobilindustrie: eine aktuelle E-Klasse kostet auch "nur" ca. 17.000€ in der reinen Herstellung.
Ein Golf um die 10.000€
Wo aber fangen die Verkaufspreise an?


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. Februar 2013)

Man kann einen PC auch nicht beliebig aufrüsten. 
CPU und RAM müssen kompatibel sein und bei einer neuen Graka muss das NT passen. 
So frei ist man dann auch wieder nicht.


----------



## Katamaranoid (27. Februar 2013)

Cilitbeng schrieb:


> Klar, das kann bei jedem System passieren. Aber bei einem PC kann ich RAM, HDDs, Mainboard, GPU und CPU, also die komplette Hardware selber austauchen, oder auch Aufrüsten ohne dabei darauf zu achten was ich verbauen MUSS.



warum Apple das macht, weiss ich nicht. Aber wirklich schlimm ist das für mich nicht... dann verbaue ich halt den RAM den Apple vorgibt, dann kann ich mir zumindest sicher sein, dass es danach funktioniert. Bei meinem MacBook habe ich allerdings auch nicht darauf geachtet, was Apple hier vorgibt, und bis heute läuft es mit "Nicht-Appel" RAM ohne Probleme. Und das beste ist, ich hab noch Garantie, obwohl ich selber dran rumgedoktort habe. 



Cilitbeng schrieb:


> Ich will damit sagen, das bei Apple das Design zählt, aber nicht die Technik. Und OSX ist NUR für die Konsolen von Apple programmiert. Ist doch klar das, dass super läuft. Microsoft oder Linux müssen millionen von Hardwarekombinationen abdecken. Und dafür läuft Windows oder auch Linux echt gut. Apple macht es sich dort ziemlich einfach.



Und diese Einfachheit zahlt sich aus. Deinen Vergleich mit den Konsolen finde ich gar nicht mal schlecht, Apple muss sich nicht auf Millionen von Hardware konzentrieren, das ist denke ich mit einer der Gründe, warum es so gut läuft. 



Cilitbeng schrieb:


> Die Produktion eines Macbooks kostet Apple knapp 500€ +/-. Verkauft wird diese für 1800€ +/-.
> Für 1800€ bekomme ich ein Laptop oder Ultrabook, High-End PC wo jedes Macbook alt aussieht, und wo das Preisleistung Verhältnis nicht 3:1 für den Produzenten ausfällt.



Die Produktion eines T-Shirts kostet Marke XY 1,50€ pro Stück. Verkauft werden diese für 50€.
Für diese Summe bekomme ich 10 T-Shirts von Marke XY und Studien haben ergeben, dass der Großteil solcher Shirts auch Qualitativ hochwertig sind. 
Apple ist nicht der einzige Hersteller, der Gewinnorientiert ist.

Edit: Achja und Brenner etc. kann ich zumindest bei meinem Macbook ohne Probleme selbst tauschen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (27. Februar 2013)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Die Produktion eines T-Shirts kostet Marke XY 1,50€ pro Stück. Verkauft werden diese für 50€.
> Für diese Summe bekomme ich 10 T-Shirts von Marke XY und Studien haben ergeben, dass der Großteil solcher Shirts auch Qualitativ hochwertig sind.
> Apple ist nicht der einzige Hersteller, der Gewinnorientiert ist.


  

Immer dieses "über Apples Gewinnmarge" beschwehre. 
Was meint ihr denn, was ein T-Shirt von Adadas in der Herstellung kostet? Oder ein Schuh von Mike?
Meint ihr die zahlen ihren Arbeitern faire Löhne? Meint ihr da bekommen die, die am meisten dran arbeiten auch das Meiste des Geldes?

Wenn der eine oder andere immer so schön vorrechen kann, was die Einzelteile des iPhones kosten, was kosten denn die Zutaten einer Cola, welche aus dem Automaten 1,50 kostet?
Wasser, Zucker und ein paar Geschmacks- und Farbstoffe, da entfällt praktisch sogar die Produktion, macht dann wieviel? Unter einem Cent?

Aber stimmt, Google, Samsung, Nokia, HTC, Coca-Cola, Nike, der Bäcker von nebenan und AMD sind alles gemeinnützige Einrichtungen, ohne jegliche Gewinnorientierung.
Nur dieser Drecksverein von Apple, der möchte immer nur Geld machen. 

Wenn Apple eine Uhr rausbringt, welche in der herstellung 250 Euro kostet, können die sie von mir aus auch für 1000 Euro verkaufen, wenn sie mich überzeugt und mir das 1000 Euro wert ist, kauf ich sie. Punkt.
(Davon abgesehen, dass man neben den Produktionskosten auch die Entwicklungskosten, den Vertrieb, den Gewinn der Einzelhändler, Steuern, das OS,... rausrechnen muss. Einfach sagen, alles was mehr als die Summe der Einzelteile ist, verdient Apple, ist nicht. Ein i7 kostet in der Herstellung auch keine 300 Euro, nur sieht da jeder ein, dass vorher ordentlich in die Entwicklung investiert wurde.)


----------



## Cilitbeng (27. Februar 2013)

Oh Gott! Das ist eine verdammte Epidemie! Haben hier alle Apple Konsolen? Ich brauche einen Exorzisten für euch!    

Natürlich ist es jedem selber überlassen was er kauft, und was nicht. Vieleicht belächel ich Apple da ich seit 10 Jahren Case-Moding mache und meine PC´s auch selber zusammenbaue. Und den ersten iMac den ich auseinander genommen habe war vieleicht 500€ wert von der Hardware her (sechste Generation / 2010).  Das war alles Foxcon - Schrott (billig hoch 10).  Klar will jedes Unternehmen Gewinn machen. Aber ich finde das Verhältnis zu "heftig" bei Apple. Das ist wie ein Trabimotor im Mercedes. Hauptsache es sieht schön aus. Und da soll jetzt noch eine Uhr kommen....na ja, wer es braucht

Und effektiv ist Apple nicht bei der Arbeit wenn es um Video oder Grafik geht. Mein Freund muss des Öfteren Filme rendern. Das hat mit seinem iMac zum Teil eine ganze Nacht oder länger  gedauert. Er hat auch immer gedacht dass es nicht schneller geht, da iMacs dafür konzipiert sind. Jetzt hat er eine 6 Kern CPU , 64GB DDR3 RAM, SSD von Samsung und eine NvidiaQuadro. Alles unter  seinem Schreibtisch eingebaut (Case-Moding). Es gibt noch nicht einmal ein hässliches PC Gehäuse. Und das rendern der Filme dauert nur noch 2-3 Stunden. Und das für gut 1000€ (die Quadro ist gebraucht). Ein iMac kostet neu 1800€, und kommt nimmer an diese Leistung heran. 

Und ich habe 2 USB Sticks, und  welche in keine Apple Konsole passen (wird nicht unterstützt bzw. erkannt). Und das habe ich nur bei Apple. 

So long


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Februar 2013)

Cilitbeng schrieb:


> und meine PC´s auch selber zusammenbaue.



Ich baue auch meine PCs selber. Aber deswegen belächle ich Apple nicht. Im Gegenteil. Ich mag das Design und die hochwertige Verarbeitung der Macs. Außerdem sehe ich den Mac als Komplettpaket aus Design und Software. Und da ist er für mich jeden Cent wert.



> Das war alles Foxcon - Schrott



Na da bin ich ja froh, dass so ziemlich jeder Hersteller bei Foxconn fertigen lässt. Vor allem viele Mainboard Hersteller. Von daher ist das kein Maßstab. Und CPU und GPU wurden bestimmt nicht bei Foxconn gefertigt.
Außerdem fängst du schon wieder mit den angeblichen 500€ an. Ich dachte es wäre klar, dass sich daraus auf nichts schließen lässt. Das sind nur die Materialkosten.



> Und effektiv ist Apple nicht bei der Arbeit wenn es um Video oder Grafik geht. Mein Freund muss des Öfteren Filme rendern. Das hat mit seinem iMac zum Teil eine ganze Nacht oder länger gedauert.



Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Für HD Filme in "normaler" Länge (1-2h) muss ein Mac mit Sicherheit nicht die ganze Nacht rendern.



> Jetzt hat er eine 6 Kern CPU , 64GB DDR3 RAM, SSD von Samsung und eine Geforce Quadro. Alles unter seinem Schreibtisch eingebaut (Case-Moding). Es gibt noch nicht einmal ein hässliches PC Gehäuse. Und das rendern der Filme dauert nur noch 2-3 Stunden. Und das für gut 1000€ (die Quadro ist gebraucht).



Ah ja. Und einen Monitor brauchte er nicht, oder wie? Ein 27" mit 2560x1440 kostet mindestens noch mal 500 € dazu. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass man mit 1000 € für den von dir beschriebenen Rechner hinten und vorne nicht hinkommt. Also hör bitte auf so was zu erzählen.  

Aber mal ganz davon abgesehen, wenn dein Kumpel mit dem Rechner zufrieden ist, dann ist das ok.
Ich bin zufrieden mit meinen Macs, und so oft du hier irgendwelche Milchmädchen-Rechnungen anstellst, wird sich daran trotzdem nichts ändern. Ich hatte noch nie so stressfreie Arbeits- und Privatrechner wie die Macs. Da bezahle ich dann gerne auch mal mehr dafür.



> Und ich habe 2 USB Sticks, und welche in keine Apple Konsole passen (wird nicht unterstützt bzw. erkannt). Und das habe ich nur bei Apple.



Habe ich noch nie gehabt.


----------



## Gast20140625 (27. Februar 2013)

Zum Thema:


> [...]Foxcon - Schrott                      [...]


hier der Link zu Wikipedia: Klick

und hier ein Auszug für die Faulen:


			
				de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foxconn schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> Als Auftragshersteller produziert das Unternehmen unter anderem für Hewlett-Packard, Dell sowie Apple. Der Konzern produziert im Auftrag auch die Spielekonsolen Nintendo DS, Wii, Xbox 360 und die PlayStation.[...]
> Foxconn gilt außerdem als Hauslieferant für Intel. Etwa 75 % der unter dem Namen Intel verkauften Mainboards  werden von Foxconn gefertigt. Mit 42 Millionen verkauften Mainboards im  Jahr 2005 ist man Marktführer bei Mainboards. Zudem wurden 2005 mehr  als 52 Millionen PC-Gehäuse verkauft. Auch damit ist man Marktführer.  Weltweit ist Foxconn Nr.-1-Hersteller von Prozessorsockeln, Nr.-5-Hersteller von Konnektoren und Nr.-2-Hersteller von Kühlkörpern mit 25 % Marktanteil.[...]
> 
> ...




Außerdem nervt mich noch das ganze vergleichen der Rohleistung.
Ein Mac glänzt nicht mit FLOPs/Euro. Das weiß jeder und das dauernd zu wiederholen nervt.
Ein Mac hat ein mMn gutes Design und ein mMn tolles OS. Die Displays sind spitze und die Akkulaufzeit ist gut.


So, jetzt aber: *Back2Topic!* 
Wenn sich das mit dem dauernden Geflame gegen Apple nicht ändert, bin ich raus, hier geht es um eine evtl. von Apple kommende iWatch und nicht um iMac´s, Macbooks und iPhones. 


PS: Ich besitze keinen Mac und werde mir so schnell auch keinen kaufen. Ich persönlich benötige keinen und sie sind mir auch zu teuer.

Deswegen hacke ich aber noch lange nicht auf Apple rum und versuche bei jeder Gelegenheit Mac´s schlecht zu reden. Wozu auch? Nur damit keiner merkt, dass ich mir den nur nicht leisten kann? (wer sich angesprochen fühlen möchte, darf das gerne tun,  es ist aber niemand spezielles gemeint.)


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Februar 2013)

john201050 schrieb:


> Außerdem nervt mich noch das ganze vergleichen der Rohleistung.
> Ein Mac glänzt nicht mit FLOPs/Euro. Das weiß jeder und das dauernd zu wiederholen nervt.
> Ein Mac hat ein mMn gutes Design und ein mMn tolles OS. Die Displays sind spitze und die Akkulaufzeit ist gut.



Ja, da stimme ich zu.



> So, jetzt aber: *Back2Topic!*
> Wenn sich das mit dem dauernden Geflame gegen Apple nicht ändert, bin ich raus, hier geht es um eine evtl. von Apple kommende iWatch und nicht um iMac´s, Macbooks und iPhones.



Da bin ich dabei

Also back to topic.


----------



## Memphys (27. Februar 2013)

Nein danke ôO

Wer will denn ne Uhr bei der nach 2 Tagen das Glas zerspringt? 

Ne, mal ehrlich... find die Haltbarkeit von Apple-Zeugs echt mangelhaft und dann ne Uhr, die wesentlich mehr aushalten muss als n Handy? meh.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Februar 2013)

Ich werde mir die Uhr kaufen wenn meine Krawatte in die Tomatencremesuppe taucht. Da ich keine Suppe mag und eine Krawatte für eine Aufhängevorrichtung halte wird der Tag wohl kaum eintreten. In meinen Augen muss eine Uhr schon von einem renomierten Anbieter kommen der auch Erfahrung hat.


----------



## King_Sony (27. Februar 2013)

Naja, wenn sie eine Uhr mit "echte"m Display rausbringen, hätten sie mehr oder weniger Erfahrung. Allerdings stehe ich mehr auf analoge Uhren.


----------



## Verminaard (27. Februar 2013)

King_Sony schrieb:


> Naja, wenn sie eine Uhr mit "echte"m Display rausbringen, hätten sie mehr oder weniger Erfahrung. Allerdings stehe ich mehr auf analoge Uhren.


 
Gibts bestimmt ne App dafuer.


----------



## Cilitbeng (27. Februar 2013)

Ach Leute....ich mein das nit perönlich! Ich weiß doch das man Apple - Jünger nicht von ihrem Weg ab bekommt. 

- Ich weiß schon wo Foxcon drin steckt, und wo nicht. Kann ich einfach nicht weiter empfehlen. 

- Ich rede vom 3D Rendering (Auto-Werbung / deswegen auch eine Quadro GPU). Und da soviel Geld noch übrig war, konnte er sich einen guten Monitor 27" für 350€ leisten. 
- Für 1000€ ist solch ein System locker möglich.....ich weiss nicht wo ihr eure Hardware einkauft?

Aber wie john201050 schon meint: "Zurück zum Thema". Wäre ja langweilig wenn alle das selbe toll finden! 

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: "Ich brauche die iWatch nicht"


----------



## Cilitbeng (27. Februar 2013)

Memphys schrieb:


> Nein danke ôO
> 
> Wer will denn ne Uhr bei der nach 2 Tagen das Glas zerspringt?
> 
> Ne, mal ehrlich... find die Haltbarkeit von Apple-Zeugs echt mangelhaft und dann ne Uhr, die wesentlich mehr aushalten muss als n Handy? meh.


 
Danke! Einer der mich versteht!


----------



## Superwip (27. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Apple-Uhr ist sooo 2010...


----------



## turbosnake (27. Februar 2013)

Man nehme einen iPOD Nano und ein Armband und da hat man die iWatch,


----------



## McClaine (27. Februar 2013)

Am besten nochmal die Schweizer Bahnhofsuhr kopieren, äh, lizensieren! 
Kann mir beim besten Willen net vorstellen wie das Gerät aussehen soll!?


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. Februar 2013)

Memphys schrieb:


> Ne, mal ehrlich... find die Haltbarkeit von Apple-Zeugs echt mangelhaft und dann ne Uhr, die wesentlich mehr aushalten muss als n Handy? meh.


1. Man schlägt mit der Faust und nicht mit der Uhr. 
2. Bei der Displaystabilität ist es egal, ob man ein iPhone 5 oder ein Galaxy S3 hat. Sind beide ziemlich gleich stabil. 


McClaine schrieb:


> Am besten nochmal die Schweizer Bahnhofsuhr kopieren, äh, lizensieren!
> Kann mir beim besten Willen net vorstellen wie das Gerät aussehen soll!?


Diesbezüglich hab ich schon nen Witz gemacht, hat aber wohl keiner kapiert.


----------



## Katamaranoid (27. Februar 2013)

Da wir grade dabei sind zurück zum Thema zu kommen: 

Ne Apple Uhr brauche ich auch nicht


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. Februar 2013)

Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich sie brauche. Haben sie mir noch nicht gesagt.


----------



## Katamaranoid (27. Februar 2013)

Mal erlich, selbst wenn die Uhr sau geil aussieht... das Nerd image wirst du dann nicht mehr los... ^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. Februar 2013)

Da denke ich mir weniger als bei gewissen Brillen. 
Wenn ich die Uhr sinnvoll verwenden kann, kaufe ich sie vielleicht. Mal schauen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Februar 2013)

Kannst du als Eieruhr nutzen. 
Egal was die kostet oder wie die aussieht ich gehe da lieber in ein Uhrengeschäft und kaufe was feines


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. Februar 2013)

Bei den feinen Sachen habe ich bis jetzt nur einmal etwas gesehen, das mir auch gefällt und die hat über 100000€ gekostet. 
Liegt etwas über meinem Budget. 

Ich trage eigentlich gar keine Uhr, aber wenn sie interessante Features bietet, könnte ich mir die iWatch ja zulegen. Ich rechne aber eher nicht damit.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Februar 2013)

Was soll denn eine Uhr an Features bieten? Mir ist nur die Uhrzeit wichtig und wenn möglich keine Batteriezwiebel, ab einen Preis X würde ich über Edelmetall nachdenken anstatt einen Namen zu bezahlen ohne Historie


----------



## Superwip (28. Februar 2013)

Ein leistungsstarker Las0r ist jedenfalls ein Muss!


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. Februar 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Was soll denn eine Uhr an Features bieten? *Mir* ist nur die Uhrzeit wichtig und wenn möglich keine Batteriezwiebel, ab einen Preis X würde *ich* über Edelmetall nachdenken anstatt einen Namen zu bezahlen ohne Historie


Fällt dir was auf?


----------



## kühlprofi (28. Februar 2013)

Ich denke die ichUhr wird eher jüngere Käufer ansprechen. Ist halt einfach geschmackssache und wir wissen ja noch nicht mal wie sie aussehen wird.


----------



## fragenbold (28. Februar 2013)

Hui :O
Hätte nicht gedacht, dass Anti-Apfel-Geflame und Apfel-Jünger-Geflame so einen Auftrieb in einen immerhin mehr als 2 Wochen alten Thread bringen kann 

*Zur Uhr:* Apple hat bis jetzt viele Sachen erfolgreich erneurert. Prominentes BSP: iPhone
Wer hätte denn gedacht, das man 3D Grafik aufm Handy geniessen kann 

Das das iPhone nicht perfekt, abgeschirmt, höchst gewinnorientiert(wir leben schließlich im Kapitalismus) und ohne so manche wichtige Funktion dahergekommen ist,
zeigt doch erst recht, dass diese Erneuerung notwendig war. Schließlich wurde schon das iPhone "1" gut verkauft, *trotz* fehlender Videofunktion 
Apple(/Steve Jobs) hat(te) extrem gute Ideen und versucht(e) damit den Leuten aufgrund ideenloser(oder einfach konservativer) Konkurrenz das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen.

Gruß fragenbold


----------



## Superwip (28. Februar 2013)

Meiner Meinung nach hat das iPhone keinerlei (sinnvolle) Innovation gebracht- im Gegenteil: es hat einige sehr negative Trends gesetzt, insbesondere:

-zentraler Appstore
-Verzicht auf eine (Hardware-) Tastatur als primäres Eingabegerät
-Benutzerfreundlichkeit aufkosten von Funktionsumfang, "Form over Function"

Hardwaretechnisch war das erste iPhone nicht/kaum besser als andere high-end Smartphones der damaligen Zeit mit Windows Mobile oder Symbian -abgesehen von dem kapazitiven Multitouchscreen- (der aber bekanntlich nicht nur Vorteile gegenüber einem klassischen resistiven hat).

Heute ist der Smartphonemarkt ruiniert. Ich kenne kein einziges, zumindest kein in Europa erhältliches, high-end Smartphone das mir wirklich gefällt. Apple hat den Smartphonemarkt nicht belebt oder erneuert... Apple hat ihn zerstört.


----------



## Gast20140625 (28. Februar 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach hat das iPhone keinerlei (sinnvolle) Innovation gebracht- im Gegenteil: es hat einige sehr negative Trends gesetzt, insbesondere:
> 
> -zentraler Appstore
> -Verzicht auf eine (Hardware-) Tastatur als primäres Eingabegerät
> ...



Für *dich* ruiniert.
Trotzdem wurde er durch Apple erst so richtig angekurbelt. Wie viele hatten vorher ein Smartphone und wie viele haben jetzt eines?
Liegt daran, dass den meisten ein flottes, stabiles und vor allem leicht zu bedinendes System deutlich wichtiger ist, als grenzenlose Freiheit.

*Mir* dagegen ist mehr Displayfläche deutlich lieber als den Platz in Display und Tastatur einzuteilen. Aber jeder wie er will.

PS: Du kannst dir mal Ubuntu Mobile angucken, könnte was für dich sein.


----------



## Superwip (28. Februar 2013)

> PS: Du kannst dir mal Ubuntu Mobile angucken, könnte was für dich sein.


 
Softwareseitig sieht es sehr interressant aus; es muss nurnoch von irgendeinem Hersteller mit geeigneter Hardware kombiniert werden.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. März 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> Heute ist der Smartphonemarkt ruiniert. Ich kenne kein einziges, zumindest kein in Europa erhältliches, high-end Smartphone das mir wirklich gefällt. Apple hat den Smartphonemarkt nicht belebt oder erneuert... Apple hat ihn zerstört.


Der Markt entscheidet und deswegen kann man nicht auf jede Randgruppe Rücksicht nehmen.


----------



## Superwip (1. März 2013)

Hersteller sollten versuchen Marktnieschen zu finden und nicht zig Modelle anbieten, die sich nur in Details unterscheiden...


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. März 2013)

Nur wenn sich die Marktnieschen nicht rentieren, wird keiner dafür produzieren. 
Ich denke nicht, dass du den Preis für ein Smartphone zahlen willst, das nur für einen von 500000 Kunden entwickelt wird.


----------



## turbosnake (1. März 2013)

Es gibt ka durchaus welche mit HW Tasta von Motorola, aber halt nur in den USA und die Blackberry Geräte bzw diese die die immitieren.

btw Tippen ist auf jedem aktuellen Touchscreen schlecht, also Tablets bzw Smartphone.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. März 2013)

Die Zwiebel wir in der Marktnische landen, die Masse wird sich so etwas kaum kaufen da alleine schon Preisgestaltung von Apple generell kein Sonderangebot darstellen wird. Ob die dort auch eine Batterie verbauen zum wechseln?


----------



## fragenbold (1. März 2013)

Ich glaube, der Sprung auf ARM Prozessoren im SOC wurde erst vom angebissenen Apfel richtig losgetreten.
Das ist mMn ein sehr wichtiger Sprung gewesen. 
Die Leistung zB ist exorbitant gestiegen.Ganz nebenbei wurden Blackberry(für Business) und Microsoft(für Power) wurden vom Tron gestoßen. 
Nebenbei wurde mobile Leistung ein Massenprodukt.

Übrigens: 
Ich habe eine HTC Flyer(für 333€ mit 3G und 32GB, damals der Hammer!) und ein Samsung S5230 "Star".
Beides super Produkte. Außerdem verabscheue ich das iPhone 4S/5. Trotzdem hat Apple somanchen Anstoß gegeben 

Gruß fragenbold


----------



## turbosnake (1. März 2013)

BB stand noch eine Weile auf dem Thron und wird wiederkommen, gleiches gillt für MS mit WP8.
Apples Thron wackelt, auf Grund der Komkurenz und dem Mangel an neuem.
Man muss ich nur mal den Aktienkurs anschauen, der Ordentlich runter ist.


----------



## fragenbold (1. März 2013)

Windows hat es mit Windows 8 ordentlich verhauen - in ihrem größten Markt 
Da reißt der mobile Markt auch keine Bäume mehr aus.

Und BB hat mit dem neuen BS auch nichts außerordentliches hingelegt.
War der c't Artikel am Anfang noch lobend, wurde am Ende klar, dass die größten Fehler(zB spezielle SIM Karte)
nicht behoben waren.
Leid tut es mir um Nokia. Die Finnen waren(sind) für mich ein super Konzern.
Aber trotz extrem hardwarestarker Smartphones(Kamera, Display, Design...) hat man es mit dem BS nie hingekriegt.
Vllt kommen ja bald (erfolgreiche) Ubuntu Nokia Produkte 

Zu Apple: 
Wie gesagt finde ich ihre neuen Produkte mäßig...
Ich bin kein Apple Fan!(wie auch, ohne Produkt von denen)

Gruß fragenbold


----------



## turbosnake (1. März 2013)

Windows *PHONE* 8, abgesehen von dem App Angebote habe ich wenig negatives gehöhrt.


----------



## Superwip (1. März 2013)

Auch vor dem iPhone hatte fast jedes High-End Smartphone ein ARM SoC; das erste iPhone hatte zum Zeitpunkt seines Erscheinens nichtmal das schnellste (447MHz ARM 11 Single Core).

Außerdem bot ARM zu diesem Zeitpunkt keine wesentlichen Vorteile gegenüber konkurrierenden ISAs (v.A. MIPS)- ein Umstand der sich bis heute nicht wesentlich geändert hat. Das Apple die Entwicklung von ARM SoCs vorangetrieben hat ist auch eher unwahrscheinlich.

Man kann auch wirklich nicht behaupten das das iPhone die Preisentwicklung am Smartphonemarkt wesentlich beeinflusst hätte.

Auch bin ich davon überzeugt das es auch ohne iPhone eine interressante Entwicklung im Smartphone OS Bereich gegeben hätte: vollwertiges Linux, insbesondere Maemo/MeeGo; diese Entwicklung wurde aber bekanntlich von Apple (und bald darauf Google) geradezu im Keim erstickt.



> Es gibt ka durchaus welche mit HW Tasta von Motorola, aber halt nur in den USA und die Blackberry Geräte bzw diese die die immitieren.


 
Na ja, es gibt das Photon Q aber das würde ich heutzutage auch nurnoch der oberen Mittelklasse zuordnen; mit Android 4.0 ist es auch nichtmehr ganz aktuell, wie üblich wird sich das auch kaum ändern und es ist auch etwas zu groß für meinen Geschmack (ebenfalls ein negativer Trend: Gigantonomie bei Smartphones...)

Blackberry sagt mir Softwareseitig nicht so zu aber ich muss zugeben das ich micht schon länger nicht näher damit beschäftigt habe.



> Die Leistung zB ist exorbitant gestiegen.Ganz nebenbei wurden Blackberry(für Business) und Microsoft(für Power) wurden vom Tron gestoßen.


Nichts das ich bejubeln würde.



> Windows *PHONE* 8, abgesehen von dem App Angebote habe ich wenig negatives gehöhrt.


 
Es ist weniger schlecht als sein Vorgänger und kann wohl mit Android und iOS mithalten- das ist aber keine große Kunst.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. März 2013)

Doch, das iPhone hat die Preisentwicklung maßgeblich beeinflusst, denn der Großteil der Smartphones muss günstiger sein. 

Maemo wurde übrigens zu Tizen und soweit ich weiß, hat Samsung das abgewürgt. 

@Turbosnake
Von Aktien hast du nicht viel Ahnung, oder? 

@Topic 
Ob und wie sich die iWatch verkauft hängt von den Funktionen ab. 
Mal schauen.


----------



## Superwip (1. März 2013)

Apple wäre spätestens Mitte der 1990er zugrundegegangen wenn es eine Relation zwischen dem Funktionsumfang und dem Markterfolg ihrer Produkte gäbe... 

Eine Appleuhr wäre auch dann noch ein Erfolg wenn sie nur Stunden und Minuten anzeigen kann.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. März 2013)

Apple lebt noch, weil MS damals sonst ein Monopol gehabt hätte und der Rest ist einfach nur ein schwacher Flame.


----------



## turbosnake (1. März 2013)

Wo?
 Bei den OS hätte es kein Monopol gegeben.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. März 2013)

Wir reden von den 90gern.


----------



## turbosnake (1. März 2013)

Ich weiß. Nur zumindest Unix und BSD gab es schon. Linux war gerade am entstehen.


----------



## Cook2211 (1. März 2013)

Na ja, MS und Apple haben sich schon gegenseitig *ähm* gut getan. Denn sie haben beide kräftig Sachen des anderen für das eigene OS adaptiert.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. März 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich weiß. Nur zumindest Unix und BSD gab es schon. Linux war gerade am entstehen.


Wieso sollte wohl MS dem einzigen "richtigen" Konkurrenten finanziell helfen?


----------



## fragenbold (1. März 2013)

Das Apfel Iphone "1" war aber im Vergleich zu anderen ARM Geräten:
gut vermarktbar(bekannte Marke), schick, für Consumer verfügbar und auf sich selbst abgestimmt(einer der wenigen Vorteile von iOS :ugly) 
und verhalf damit ARM zu einem wichtigen Bestandteil der heutigen Computerwelt. 

Ein Streit ob ARM besser ist würde warscheinlich die Ressourcen sprengen, aber eins sei gesagt:
Mein Vater, der für kleine Dinge wie Temperaturregler am Max Planck Institut die Software programmiert, war froh von Embedded Prozessoren wegzukommen 

*Was ich damit sagen will: *
Apple hatte durchaus schon gute(und unerwartete) Ideen. 
Nicht unwarscheinlich, dass Apple mit der iWatch, 
ähnlich wie mit dem iPad, dem iPod, und dem iPhone, einen *unerwarteten* Auftrieb in das Geschäft der Smartwatches bringt. 
*
Was ich damit nicht sagen will: *
Alles was Apple anfasst wird zu Gold! 

Einigen wir uns doch darauf, dass früher alles besser war 

Gruß fragenbold


----------



## Redbull0329 (1. März 2013)

fragenbold schrieb:


> Einigen wir uns doch darauf, dass früher alles besser war


 
Sag das den Leuten die bei nem Frontalcrash durch die Windschutzscheibe geflogen sind 
#YOLO


----------



## Superwip (1. März 2013)

> Ich weiß. Nur zumindest Unix und BSD gab es schon. Linux war gerade am entstehen.


 
Unix, BSD und das 1990er "Beta" Linux waren keine ernstzunehmenden Alternativen zu Windows, weder für durchschnittliche Enduser noch für normale Büroarbeit.

Allerdings gab es damals noch einige andere Betriebssysteme und Plattformen, die sehrwohl eine ernstzunehmende Windows/PC Alternative waren und die es heute großteils zumindest in dieser (PC/Workstationtauglichen) Form nichtmehr gibt, etwa SunOS/Solaris (Sun Microsystems), IRIX (SGI), OS/2 (IBM) oder VMS (DEC)



> Das Apfel Iphone "1" war aber im Vergleich zu anderen ARM Geräten:
> gut vermarktbar(bekannte Marke), schick, für Consumer verfügbar und auf sich selbst abgestimmt(einer der wenigen Vorteile von iOS :ugly)
> und verhalf damit ARM zu einem wichtigen Bestandteil der heutigen Computerwelt.


´

Ob mit oder ohne iPhone: spätestens ab ~2005 standen Smartphones so oder so auf der Schwelle zum Durchbruch als Massenprodukt. Und nochmal: ARM ist nicht erst durch das iPhone groß geworden.



> Einigen wir uns doch darauf, dass früher alles besser war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Na ja... vieles ist zumindest nicht besser geworden (man kann ja schlimmstenfalls immernoch alte "Relikte" verwenden) obwohl es angesichts des technischen Fortschritts viel besser sein könnte.

Der Grund: _Casualisierung_


----------



## turbosnake (1. März 2013)

Das Lnux damals nicht tauglich war ist mit bekannt. BSD und Unix waren etwas getippt, aber auch vermutet das sie nicht richtig tauglich waren.
Und ich bin halt zu jung ob die ganzen alten BS zu kennen.


----------



## keinnick (1. März 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> Unix, BSD und das 1990er "Beta" Linux waren keine ernstzunehmenden Alternativen zu Windows, weder für durchschnittliche Enduser noch für normale Büroarbeit.
> 
> Allerdings gab es damals noch einige andere Betriebssysteme und Plattformen, die sehrwohl eine ernstzunehmende Windows/PC Alternative waren und die es heute großteils zumindest in dieser (PC/Workstationtauglichen) Form nichtmehr gibt, etwa SunOS/Solaris (Sun Microsystems), IRIX (SGI), OS/2 (IBM) oder VMS (DEC)



Die von Dir genannten Betriebssysteme/Plattformen waren aber ebenfalls keine ernstzunehmenden Alternativen... sonst gäbe es die heute noch. SunOS und Irix waren IMHO übrigens auch unixoide Betriebssysteme so wie die meisten vermeintlichen "Windows-Alternativen". 


@Topic:

Ich versteh manchmal nicht was hier teilweise für ein verbitterter Kampf ausgetragen wird, welche Marke bzw. welcher Hersteller nun besser ist. Kein Mensch wird gezwungen irgendwas von Apple zu kaufen. Wem es gefällt der kauft es und wem es nicht gefällt der sieht sich nach Alternativen um. Wenn ich aber Sachen lese wie "Apple hat den Smartphonemarkt ruiniert" kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.  Man Leute... es geht um Telefone und hier im Thread um ne dämliche Uhr, dafür muss man nicht den 3. Weltkrieg anzetteln.


----------



## Superwip (1. März 2013)

> SunOS und Irix waren IMHO übrigens auch unixoide Betriebssysteme


 
"unixoid" != UNIX



> Ich versteh manchmal nicht was hier teilweise für ein verbitterter Kampf ausgetragen wird, welche Marke bzw. welcher Hersteller nun besser ist. Kein Mensch wird gezwungen irgendwas von Apple zu kaufen. Wem es gefällt der kauft es und wem es nicht gefällt der sieht sich nach Alternativen um. Wenn ich aber Sachen lese wie "Apple hat den Smartphonemarkt ruiniert" kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.  Man Leute... es geht um Telefone und hier im Thread um ne dämliche Uhr, dafür muss man nicht den 3. Weltkrieg anzetteln.


 
Apple hat negative Trends gesetzt die die gesamte Branche erfasst haben.


----------



## fragenbold (1. März 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> Apple hat negative Trends gesetzt die die gesamte Branche erfasst haben.



Nicht nur bzw. nicht mehr als andere Hersteller.

Aber wollen wir nicht aufhören uns mit Anti-Äpfel Zeug vollzulabern 
Das ist wie Rot-Grün 

Gruß fragenbold


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. März 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> Apple hat negative Trends gesetzt die die gesamte Branche erfasst haben.


Ja, für Leute wie dich ist es so, aber da wären wir wieder bei den Randgruppen. 
Ich bin nämlich froh, dass es mit diesen dämlichen Hardwaretastaturen ein Ende hatte.


----------

